# Need Arbor For Atlas Mf Milling Machine



## liqwrench (Jan 27, 2016)

I need an arbor for a Atlas MF milling machine.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jan 27, 2016)

There was a place on the internet, ToolsforCheap that had them, but i just checked thier website and not only do they no longer stock them but they are going out of business.  My sugestion is to set up a search on eBay for "Atlas milling machine" and "Craftsman milling machine" and have them send you alerts.  You may have to wait a while to find one that someone doesn't think is worth a fortune, but it will come along.  Mine came with a 7/8" arbor and I was able to find a 1" arbor for it that way.  It's unfortunate that that place went out of business, as I also got 3/4" and 1" shell mill holders from them as well as a set of collets for my machine.  The collets are easy to find on eBay, but shell mill holders are not.  Good luck.


----------



## liqwrench (Jan 27, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> There was a place on the internet, ToolsforCheap that had them, but i just checked thier website and not only do they no longer stock them but they are going out of business.  My sugestion is to set up a search on eBay for "Atlas milling machine" and "Craftsman milling machine" and have them send you alerts.  You may have to wait a while to find one that someone doesn't think is worth a fortune, but it will come along.  Mine came with a 7/8" arbor and I was able to find a 1" arbor for it that way.  It's unfortunate that that place went out of business, as I also got 3/4" and 1" shell mill holders from them as well as a set of collets for my machine.  The collets are easy to find on eBay, but shell mill holders are not.  Good luck.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Restorer (Jan 28, 2016)

LI,

Use your lathe and make one.  The advantage of a home machine shop is to be able to make what you need usually from scrap, and not layout cash.  Another huge benefit is each project becomes a learning experience!  What you learn and know can never be taken away.   I have an atlas 7/8 arbor and wanted a 1 inch.   I have turned Morse tapers before and the lesson learned there was not to do that again.  I purchased a Morse #2 shank and modified the outboard end to 1/2 dia. straight.  I then took some 1.25 Dia. bar stock and faced the end, drilled and reamed .500 dia. and pressed the shank in.  I pinned the connection with .25 Dia. Drill rod.

The Morse taper was inserted into the lathe head stock after through cleaning, center drilled the other end, and proceeded to machine the balance of the arbor with tail stock support.

Threads were single point cut.  The arbor keyway was cut on the atlas mill with the 7/8 arbor. 

Finished arbor works great and less than $10 for the shank.

Restorer


----------



## liqwrench (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Restorer, Thanks for the message. I don't know why I didn't think of that. That is why these forums are great, lots of minds working on projects helps to tip the scales for others. Have so many things going on there wasn't room for more at this time but  now that you planted the seed I with give it a go and as you said it will save money. Thanks again


----------

